# [gelöst]  !!! SYNC setting found in make.conf

## oliver2104

Hallo, komm grad vom Urlaub zurück, mach nach 4 Wochen ein emerge --sync und erhalte folgende Meldung:

```
!!! SYNC setting found in make.conf.

This setting is Deprecated and no longer used.  

Please ensure your 'sync-type' and 'sync-uri' are set correctly in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf
```

Habe ein world-update gemacht und alles funktioniert wie gehabt.

Möchte aber trotzdem diese Meldung loswerden bzw. die Konfiguration auf den neuesten Stand bringen.

Werde aber trotz Internet-Recherche nicht schlau und bitte um Hilfe

Das wären die relevanten Zeilen in /etc/portage/make.conf

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/

ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo

http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/

ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/

http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo

ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

SYNC="rsync://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"
```

außerdem hab ich folgende Zeilen in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

```
[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage
```

was muß ich jetzt wie umstellen um von "Deprecated and no longer used" auf den aktuellen Stand zu kommen ?Last edited by oliver2104 on Thu May 28, 2015 8:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Fürs erste die "SYNC"-Einträge in deiner make.conf auskommentieren (also ein # vorne anstellen). Wenn alles glattläuft (also eine emerge --sync auch korrekt deinen portage tree synchroisiert) kannst du die EInträge komplett entfernen - musst naber natürlich nicht, vielleicht willst du die uris ja "sichern" falls der default dir von der performance her nicht genügt  :Wink: .

----------

## xtrace

Wie sieht es denn mit Overlays aus?

Muss ich für jedes Overlay einen eigenen Eintrag machen?

Ich habe z.B. von MV und dertobi123, sowie kde Overlays.

Danke!

cu,

xtrace

----------

## Christian99

 *xtrace wrote:*   

> Wie sieht es denn mit Overlays aus?
> 
> Muss ich für jedes Overlay einen eigenen Eintrag machen?
> 
> Ich habe z.B. von MV und dertobi123, sowie kde Overlays.
> ...

 

ich nehme an, du verwendest layman?

Wenn ja, dann: in der "/etc/layman/layman.cfg" "require_repoconfig : Yes" setzen.

ich weiß nicht, ob layman das beim umstellen danach ändert. Ich habe auf jeden Fall alle overlays gelöscht und dann nach ändern der layman.cfg wieder hinzugefügt, ka ob das auch automatisch geht.

----------

## franzf

Ich verwalte alle meine Overlays (incl main tree) in einer einzigen repos.conf.

```
[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /var/repositories/gentoo

sync-type = git

sync-uri = https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo-portage-rsync-mirror

auto-sync = true

[aidecoe]

location = /var/repositories/aidecoe

sync-type = git

sync-uri = git://github.com/aidecoe/aidecoe-overlay.git

[dlang]

location = /var/repositories/dlang

sync-type = git

sync-uri = https://github.com/gentoo/dlang.git

[gnome]

location = /var/repositories/gnome

sync-type = git

sync-uri = https://anongit.gentoo.org/git/proj/gnome.git

# uswusf...
```

Es gibt als sync-type auch noch "laymanator" glaub ich, das scheint dann die layman-Integration in die andere Richtung zu sein  :Wink: 

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Antwort, klappt einwandfrei, keine Performance Probleme.

d.h. der SYNC-Server wird nicht mehr in /etc/portage/make.conf definiert

sondern in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf mit dem Parameter sync-uri

Ist jetzt die Empfehlung, zur Lastverteilung einen naheliegenden Server

zu nutzen auch obsolet ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gab dazu doch eine News. Nach dem sync wurde dir gemeldet, dass es da eine neue gibt, die du mit "eselect news read" lesen kannst. Und da steht auch ein Link drin, wo das ganz genau beschrieben ist: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/Sync

Nein, du musst keine nahelegenden Server mehr auswählen. Bei mir werden immer welche aus Europa gewählt.

----------

## schmidicom

Kann es sein das diese Änderung solche Dinge wie Layman überflüssig machen soll? Und wenn ja, wird dann "emerge" oder "emaint" irgendwann auch eine Option bekommen die einem eine Liste der möglichen Overlays anzeigt (so wie "layman -L")?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Layman wird weiterhin gebraucht, um Overlays hinzuzufügen oder zu löschen. Und syncen tue ich immer mit eix-sync, dass ruft in einem Rutsch auch ein layman -S auf. Für Overlays bringt es wenig Neues.

Was neu ist, es gibt jetzt die sync-types git, svn und cvs. Wenn du ein Paket manuell aus dem git baust, dann kann du das jetzt in einem Rutsch mit aktualisieren. Auch wenn es dafür kein ebuild gibt.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Layman wird weiterhin gebraucht, um Overlays hinzuzufügen oder zu löschen.

 

Braucht man nicht. Ich hab layman installiert und verwende nur layman -L um mir die sync-uri rauszusuchen, die wird dann per Hand im repos.conf eingefügt. Overlay entfernen ist in vim ein einfaches vipgc  :Wink: 

Man bekommt generell auch über overlays.gentoo.org die sync-uri, komplett ohne layman  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, natürlich kann man alles per Hand machen, wenn man will. Aber ein layman -a oder -d erledigt das sehr schnell, einfach und zuverlässig. Aber warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ok, natürlich kann man alles per Hand machen, wenn man will. Aber ein layman -a oder -d erledigt das sehr schnell, einfach und zuverlässig. Aber warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht   

 

Nutzen wir, unter anderem, nicht genau wegen dieser Neigung auch Gentoo?  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich nutze in erster Linie Gentoo, weil ich da genau das bekomme, was ich brauche. Und nicht wie bei Ubuntu, wo ein Riesenklumpen auf die Platte gerotzt wird, ohne dass ich da bei der Installation etwas beeinflussen kann. Bis auf den Benutzernamen und das FS ist doch alles vorgegeben.

Und wenn ich mir ein Ubuntu hinterher so hinbiegen will, dass es ansatzweise meinen Wünschen entspricht, dann dauert das länger und ist genauso kompliziert wie bei Gentoo. Und ich gebe es zu, es macht einfach Spaß, dran rumzubasteln. Ist ja bei Autos oder Fahrrädern auch so. Manche fahren einfach damit, andere schrauben 10 Stunden dran rum, um eine Stunde zu fahren...

----------

